

Start-Up Chile selects 105 new startups in round 6 - guillermovs
http://startupchile.org/word-is-out-here-are-the-105-new-suppers/

======
kirian
Honest question, are there any well known start-ups that have come out of the
Start-Up Chile program?

~~~
pedalpete
The two more successful ones I'm aware of are cruisewise and babelverse so
far.

But really, the program isn't focused on the success of the start-ups, it's
about start-ups affecting the Chilean ecosystem, and that is happening.

~~~
kragen
I'm interested to hear how the Chilean ecosystem has changed as a result.
Since I don't live in Chile, I don't have much visibility into that. Can you
share your experience?

------
sergiotapia
I'm from Bolivia and I'm curious if anyone from my country is there. Algun
Boliviano por ahi? :)

~~~
j_camarena
Hello there, I'm from Mexico, i was part of the 2nd generation of Startup
Chile .. I remember Daniel Ponce from Bolivia.

He was on a startup called "amerpages", I think he is now part of
"CityHeroes".

Un saludo desde Mexico :).

------
kno
All the links to companies appear to be broken. Is it just for me?

~~~
guillermovs
Yep, looks like they got something wrong there!

------
wiradikusuma
When is the next batch? Can't seem to find in the website.

------
arturogarrido
Congrats to NuFlick!

